# To early for the hoos?



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Was thinking about doing some trolling this weekend around the edge and nipple but not sure if the wahoo are in yet. Had anybody tried it yet?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Water is right around 60 degrees out there right now....to cold IMO.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There were some fish caught before the big cold front a few weeks ago. Its gotten pretty chilly since then. Never say never, but I wouldn't put in a day of it unless I was willing to run further SW.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They are catching them over Louisiana way.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

1 wouldnt waste the fuel to fish the edge unless i had a backup plan i know of a few caught the first of the year look at the water temps i heard there was a push of warm water east of pensacola but its just here say maybe true maybe not look for a temp change where inshore is 60 and offshore is 65 to 70 if they are around they will be there


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

weedline said:


> 1 wouldnt waste the fuel to fish the edge unless i had a backup plan i know of a few caught the first of the year look at the water temps i heard there was a push of warm water east of pensacola but its just here say maybe true maybe not look for a temp change where inshore is 60 and offshore is 65 to 70 if they are around they will be there


It's 67 out at one of the rigs. I saw it on marine weather earlier as I was looking for water temp at the weather bouy out of orange beach about 15 miles


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

66 degrees
Luke platform


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a loop of 67 degree water that pushed in further here, but that's still less than ideal. There was a good deal of effort put in this past weekend at various rigs between 300-1000ft with little to show for it in the Wahoo department.

Off Venice, the water offshore is consistently showing surface temps from 69-71 degrees and the bait supply is there. The surface temps may be cooler where they are catching the wahoo, but the warm blue water is there down below that cold surface layer. In our area, once temps reach 68 and below at the rigs, bait usually becomes less abundant and the fish move west


----------



## spearfisher87 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like we will be chasin the higher water temps and givin her hell breakin in the 26 GB Team REEL TIGHT..aka Cuz


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wahoo and kings are the same thing right? The eat cigs off the second bar?


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Negative totally diffrent fish


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Team REEL TIGHT said:


> Negative totally diffrent fish


He knows that, he's just screwing around. 

Listen to the seasoned guys, like Chris V, Kim, Sniperpeeps, etc, they know their stuff and will steer you right. It's a big pond out there, and many fish for all, to not give each other good advice that works. Good fishing, and stay safe!


----------

